# Meeting at Aquarium Gardens Sat 30 June



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Some of us are meeting up at Aquarium Gardens http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ Saturday morning June 30.
If you haven't been already, its a great opportunity to see Dave's awesome aquascaping showroom, and meet other members in the flesh.

And aquascaper and artist Felipe Oliveira, and Esther Mous (owner of Aquaflora) will be there too. Felipe Oliveira will be holding a scaping workshop.
Want to come along? Post your interest here, and don't forget to vote. It'd be great to see you there, all are welcome


----------



## castle (30 Apr 2018)

if it's the end of May, I'd attend. Not that I'm a prolific poster, really.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Apr 2018)

Great Idea Tim , probably June before I can fit it in


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2018)

Cool, I’ll try to make sure I’m available.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Apr 2018)

George Farmer said:


> Cool, I’ll try to make sure I’m available.



We will see you when we pop round later at yours on mass for beer  only just round the corner


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Apr 2018)

Might be up for this depending on the date


----------



## Seanogleby (30 Apr 2018)

Brand new to the planted tanks scene, but I'd happily come along to chat and learn from you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrispowell (30 Apr 2018)

Could be up for this depending on the date


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Well it seems May might be a little too short notice for some, so how about the second Saturday in June - that is the 9th?
Gives everyone plenty of time to sort something out, or organise their diary


----------



## Zeus. (30 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Well it seems May might be a little too short notice for some, so how about the second Saturday in June - that is the 9th?
> Gives everyone plenty of time to sort something out, or organise their diary's



Sounds good dairy free ATM , or was  booked it in


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2018)

@Zeus. that's great, looking forward to meeting you in person.
@castle it doesn't matter if you're not a prolific poster, all are welcome.
@Seanogleby new members are especially welcome


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

Need to check my diary but would love to meet all u guys and see the tanks


----------



## George Farmer (1 May 2018)

Think I'm away that weekend. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

Shame George I'm sure a lot of ur ukaps fans would have loved to meet u and maybe get advice from you


----------



## Steve Smith (1 May 2018)

Fingers crossed I'm free that weekend but need to double check with the boss


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2018)

It occurred to me that just providing one Saturday in June for a meet up wasn't exactly accommodating, especially for folk with busy diaries 
Dave has come up with a few more dates in June...Sat 9th, Sat 23rd, and Sat 30th.

On Sat 30 June, aquascaper and artist Felipe Oliveira, and Esther Mous (owner of Aquaflora) will be there too.
Felipe Oliveira will be holding a scaping workshop, which I'm sure will be awesome 

I've added a poll so you can vote for the date that suits you best; the meet will be held on the Saturday with the most votes.
You can vote for more than one Saturday if you're available. Poll will close 8 May


----------



## Zeus. (1 May 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> On Sat 30 June, aquascaper and artist Felipe Oliveira, and Esther Mous (owner of Aquaflora) will be there too.
> Felipe Oliveira will be holding a scaping workshop, which I'm sure will be awesome





Sounds a great day to meet IMO


----------



## Steve Smith (1 May 2018)

I haven't been to a UKAPS meet up in something like 4 or 5 years (been away from the aquascaping life). Hopefully I can make this one


----------



## lucaz koh (1 May 2018)

Unfortunately I work Saturdays so will have to give it a miss. No chance of having it on a Sunday?


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2018)

That's a shame lucaz. Unfortunately, Aquarium Gardens is closed Sundays.


----------



## lucaz koh (1 May 2018)

Ah well. Another time then.


----------



## Gill (1 May 2018)

I would be up for the 30th June  . As long as health permits. Would be great to meet filipe 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith (1 May 2018)

Looking like I can only do 23rd unfortunately. Ah well, there’ll be more hopefully


----------



## David Edwards (1 May 2018)

can make any really but 30th would be great,


----------



## LondonDragon (4 May 2018)

Is it easily accessible by train? Might come up for it if it is.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Is it easily accessible by train? Might come up for it if it is.



Looks like it's an hour north from Kings Cross on Great Northern to get to Huntingdon, and then maybe try and get someone to pick you up at the rail station or taxi it


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2018)

Not too bad then. If you need a lift from the station Paulo I can pick you up along the way


----------



## zozo (4 May 2018)

My Heliroflcopter is in maintenance.  Can't make it...


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2018)

That's bad luck Marcel...By strange coincidence, @Keith GH  Lear Jet is in maintenance as well.
Otherwise he'd be winging it from Melbourne Australia; the pull of a UKAPS event is very strong.


----------



## Zeus. (4 May 2018)

Initially planing a stop over myself at some Premier Inn nearby, bit of luck Son is coming too we have be trying to fit in a visit to Aquarium Gardens for some time, being able to meet my Peers makes it an opportunity not to miss and a Live scape too makes it Fantastic.


----------



## Nelson (4 May 2018)




----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2018)




----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2018)

The poll closed on Tuesday with an overwhelming 87.5% voting for meeting at Aquarium Gardens on Saturday 30 June. Not really surprising considering aquascaper and artist, Felipe Oliveira, will be holding a workshop, and Esther Mous (owner of Aquaflora) will be there too.

If you can make it it'll be well worth the journey. Aside from meeting fellow UKAPS members, and the above, Aquarium Gardens is the UK's only dedicated aquascaping retailer. It has a great range of products, and hardscape, and an inspirational showroom with over 10 live aquascapes on display. Watch this space of further details...


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 May 2018)

Well it's official folks...Aquarium Gardens has advertised the aquascaping demo with Filipe Oliveira https://www.facebook.com/events/210...ent_calendar_create&notif_id=1526553578122011
As advertised - Saturday 30 June, between 11:00 and 14:00. Shop will be open from 09:00-17:00.

See you all there 







If you can't make it Saturday, there will be another aquascaping event at Destination Aquatics, Bedford MK42 0PQ, the next day - Sunday July 1st.
Again, well worth a visit. It stocks an excellent range of hardscape at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Edvet (17 May 2018)

Cr@p didn't win the lottery again this month, so i can't make it sadly
Maybe June


----------



## Zeus. (17 May 2018)

Edvet said:


> Cr@p didn't win the lottery again this month, so i can't make it sadly
> Maybe June



It is in June


----------



## Edvet (17 May 2018)

Prize draw is on the tenth, could be  just in time


----------



## Glen Williams (21 May 2018)

I will be more than happy to see some of you guys on the 1st. Hoping I can get to aquarium gardens as well but that will depend on how much work I still have to do for the Sunday


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 May 2018)

It'd be good to see you there Glen...


----------



## Glen Williams (21 May 2018)

I can only try. Have loads I need to do before then including a new Shrimp bay!!! Oh and holiday in between  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lazybones51 (5 Jun 2018)

I'm planning on attending, be nice to put some faces to names.


----------



## Edvet (13 Jun 2018)

I did win, sadly not enough for a trip over to your side


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jun 2018)

Edvet said:


> I did win, sadly not enough for a trip over to your side


 
 Shame would be great to meet .


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2018)

Looks like I should be able to make it, might need a lift from the station


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Jun 2018)

Flask and sarnies at the ready if its like Northern Rail


----------



## Zeus. (14 Jun 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Looks like I should be able to make it, might need a lift from the station



Will have room for 3 folks from Huntington Train station  Aiming to get there before 11am and its 10mins away on google maps. So just need to know what time your trains gets in m8


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Will have room for 3 folks from Huntington Train station


Sweet, train gets there from London around 10:48


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jun 2018)

Unfortunately, I already spent a Saturday in a saltwater club meeting this month... the Mrs won't allow me to ruin another weekend so soon...


----------



## alto (20 Jun 2018)

Quick buy her a Spa Day


----------



## kadoxu (21 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Quick buy her a Spa Day


Currently waiting for the hot tub I bought last week!


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Jun 2018)

Hello folks, whose planning on turning up?
Just so we can get an idea of numbers...


----------



## Zeus. (27 Jun 2018)

Me and son


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jun 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Hello folks, whose planning of turning up?
> Just so we can get an idea of numbers...


Sorry guys can't make it. Got to work that day but i will be at destinations aquatic. 

See you guys there if your going

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Jun 2018)

Boo...that's a shame Ryan. 
Coincidentally, I'll be in MK Sunday, but I doubt I'll be able to make Destination


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jun 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Boo...that's a shame Ryan.
> Coincidentally, I'll be in MK Sunday, but I doubt I'll be able to make Destination


Shame you can't pop over. I also ask the gang to pop over and some can't make it. Roy neil and manu


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Jun 2018)

Great idea Ryan


----------



## Edvet (28 Jun 2018)

BTW : pics or it didn't happen, with names of course


----------



## David Edwards (29 Jun 2018)

I’m going to make the trip down. Looking forward to meeting those attending.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2018)

Sorry not going to be able to make it. 
Meds just not working lately. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2018)

That's a shame Gill, I hope you're okay.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2018)

Due to the football tonight, will not make it also, do not want to be rushing around! 
Pop over for the game and scape my tank instead!!  lol


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Jun 2018)

But we dont play while Tuesday ? ha ha your a true supporter


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2018)

Well what a fantastic day at Aquarium Gardens. It was great to meet other UKAPS members, some who had come from far and wide; Zeus (Karl) and his son and also Dave Edwards. And of course, to meet Filipe as well.
Altogether, there was quite a crowd, I counted around 30; there were a fair few of us stood at the back out of shot.

Filipe gave a great demonstration and talked a bit about how he came to aquascaping. He effortlessly put a stunning hardscape together and then planted it up like it was the most natural thing in the world to do; a great talent.

And thanks to Dave and the Aquarium Gardens team for being excellent hosts, and laying on tea and halftime refreshments 

And don't forget if you couldn't make it today, Filipe will be at Destination Aquatics tomorrow http://destinationaquatics.co.uk/






IMG_0967 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


IMG_0968 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


IMG_0969 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jun 2018)

Great day, super venue, great to see the tanks George looks after up close  and compare to what I have achieved with mine . Good selection of Hardscape and plants at discount prices on the day plus the UKAPS discount too . Great to meet up with Tim and Dave did some plant swaps with Tim and have a chat. Great to watch and listen to Filipe with tips how he achieves has scapes and he was great to chat to at the end sharing his knowledge too . Big thanks to Dave at Aquarium Gardens who also put on sandwiches and snacks at the end of the talk too. Think we was the last to leave with a boot full of scaping goodies free and purchased, as Filipe and his crew was waiting for a taxi.

Found my mock tank a massive help in choosing some rocks and wood.

Dave, Steve and the other guys at Aquarium gardens was very helpful  without the big buy this, which I do like 

Well worth the 5hr round trip with stop over.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2018)

Zeus. said:


> did some plant swaps with Tim


That's an understatement...I could put Dave out of business with the amount of Trident you gave me 
Thanks Zeus...


----------



## Ed Wiser (1 Jul 2018)

Enjoyed watching on Facebook live.


----------



## David Edwards (1 Jul 2018)

Yes super event put on by Dave and aquarium gardens with Filipe and Aquaflora. Dave was a great host and he and his staff were very welcoming and helpful.

I can certainly say that I’ve never been to an aquarium shop like it for the aquascaping enthusiast - the shear number and species of plants available - the selection of hardscape and hardware is far beyond anything I’ve seen before.

Great to meet up with fellow ukapsers an chat.

Amazing to see what a pro scaper can knock up in next to no time and keep concentration whilst constantly talking and being asked questions which he did with gusto.

Thanks to all involved and well done for  organising this event.

As Zeus said well worth a 5hr road trip.


----------



## Melll (1 Jul 2018)

It was a great day and lovely to meet with Dave and his good lady again.  Got some tips from Filipe at the end of the day and had a natter with the ladies from Holland while eating sandwiches and cake  

Totally agree it was a well put together event, many thanks to Dave for hosting it, all we need now is to get Oliver Knott over and I will be very happy.  

Good to see you again Tim, oh and if anyone can advise me how and where to upload photos of the tank I am revamping I will be grateful.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jul 2018)

Filipe's finished scape...


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Roy neil and manu


 Roy Smith? If so give him my greets, please.. Haven't seen him around for to long.. 
Thanks..


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2018)

Should have made it, the game was a disappointment! lol


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jul 2018)

It would have been good to see you there.


----------

